# My Utterly Spiffing Guide to Light Music - Part 3 - Complex harmony



## alexballmusic (Mar 2, 2018)

Continuing our foray into 40s and 50s Light Music orchestration and concepts. This time looking at complex harmony and several period scores.

Hope you find it useful!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 2, 2018)

These are just jolly fabulous — and we learn something, too. What a “temporary tonic” in this argumentative week. Well done, Alex.


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 2, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> These are just jolly fabulous — and we learn something, too. What a “temporary tonic” in this argumentative week. Well done, Alex.



I'm off for a gin and tonicization.


----------



## Craig Duke (Mar 2, 2018)

Another smashing installment Alex! 

Just a note of caution. Closely related keys can lead to hemophilia, as Queen Victory well knew. Modal Interchange should be used sparingly considering it landed Oscar Wilde in prison. Secondary Dominants will cost you extra. And finally, temperate treatment of temporary tonics takes talent. Sorry.

I wrote a short piece base on your second installment. Great fun!


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 2, 2018)

Craig Duke said:


> Another smashing installment Alex!
> 
> Just a note of caution. Closely related keys can lead to hemophilia, as Queen Victory well knew. Modal Interchange should be used sparingly considering it landed Oscar Wilde in prison. Secondary Dominants will cost you extra. And finally, temperate treatment of temporary tonics takes talent. Sorry.
> 
> I wrote a short piece base on your second installment. Great fun!



Haha! Brilliant.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 2, 2018)

Love the info and the way it's presented..looking forward to the woodwinds..
Is there a source for scores in this style?


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 2, 2018)

Try the scoreboard.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 2, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Try the scoreboard


Thanks. What's that?


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 3, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> Love the info and the way it's presented..looking forward to the woodwinds..
> Is there a source for scores in this style?



Scores werr borrowed from the Light Music Society. It's a registered charity in the UK and borrowing scores is very inexpensive.

Basically, Ernest Tomlinson saw the BBC throwing out piles of sheet music in the 60s or 70s when they'd moved away from live orchestras and onto recorded music. He rescued it and then more and more was donated to him over the years. His family have kept it running. They have a remarkable collection of rare scores from the first half of the 20th century. That's one of the main sources I use. I've also had some scores donated to me from kind folk who've seen my videos.


----------



## RobbertZH (Mar 6, 2018)

And again a funny but also informative episode in your series of tutorial videos.


----------



## alexballmusic (Mar 6, 2018)

RobbertZH said:


> And again a funny but also informative episode in your series of tutorial videos.



Thanks. That's what I was aiming for, so that's nice to hear.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 20, 2018)

I love these.


----------



## JonAdamich (Mar 22, 2018)

These are absolutely fabulous. Great work!


----------



## FabMrT (Jun 26, 2018)

These tutorials have been great. Dare I inquire if there are future episodes in the pipeline?


----------



## alexballmusic (Jun 26, 2018)

FabMrT said:


> These tutorials have been great. Dare I inquire if there are future episodes in the pipeline?



Thanks. I want to do at least two more, possibly a third (woodwinds / brass / putting a whole composition together). They take a lot of work to research and put together, so they can be a bit daunting to start. But I will get to them before the year is out. I've made a list of scores to hire and analyse, but not got much beyond that as of yet. They will happen.

In the meantime, I've been making a film analysing a famous film score in depth that's coming up next. Just waiting on some final bits for it. But that will be a good one as nobody else has done a video on it to date. Will post here when it's done.


----------



## Kony (Jun 26, 2018)

alexballmusic said:


> In the meantime, I've been making a film analysing a famous film score in depth that's coming up next. Just waiting on some final bits for it. But that will be a good one as nobody else has done a video on it to date. Will post here when it's done.


Really looking forward to this Alex!


----------



## FabMrT (Jun 27, 2018)

This sound great! My hat is off to you sir for the great content provided.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jun 27, 2018)

Squeezy Little Cheesecake? Flatterer!

I'm no great early twentieth century music historian, but I really can't draw a line backwards from this genre to what might had led to it. It's amazing what can happen when people don't spend time on forums.


----------

